# Grand Okanagan in Kelowna



## sue1947 (Oct 24, 2013)

Anybody been to the Delta Grand Okanagan recently?  The reviews are all pretty old with only one from 2012.  I was at the Manteo last spring and would like to try the Delta but am wondering about the parking fee and what the 2 BR units are like. Anybody been there lately?  

Sue


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry only in the lobby not the suites.  Can't beat the location though!  I really want to be able to park our friends boat directly in front of the hotel. We sold our seadoo so now I have to take our friends so we can use their boat.  Maybe some year.

Joan


----------

